# Delitti in famiglia



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Quando veniamo a conoscenza di delitti in famiglia abbiamo istintivamente la reazione di pensare cose che ci fanno sentire distanti sia come vittima, sia come assassino da quella situazione che ha portato a quell’omicidio.
Quindi cerchiamo di rassicurarci magari definendo l’ambiente culturalmente e socialmente degradato o chi ha commesso il delitto pazzo o malvagio a pensiamo subito a punizioni esemplari, a volte a livello pre Codice di Hammurabi, che dimostrano una nostra identica violenza, ma giusta perché rivolta verso chi se lo merita.
Oggi ho sentito Simonetta Matone, giudice minorile (suppongo in pensione) e autrice di libri, stupirsi che l’ultimo delitto compiuto da una madre non sia maturato in un ambiente degradato. Ovviamente chi sceglie una carriera nell’ambito legale ha una idea giudicante, ma esprimeva, come fa sempre e come fanno sempre giudici e avvocati, una distanza “antropologica” da quei delitti.
La stessa cosa la fanno coloro che ricercano nel “patriarcato” la spiegazione dei femminicidi. Non è una spiegazione del tutto campata in aria, ma diventa assurda, quando non considera ciò che viene definito come patriarcato come uno degli aspetti culturali in cui si muovevano gli attori della vicenda.
Invece non è così (certo nei tribunali sì, ma perché siamo ancora primitivi) perché quei delitti, maturano dentro quelle persone in interazione con l’ambiente, ma riguardano il senso di frantumazione di se stessi.
Io credo che riguardi il senso della propria identità.
Sto leggendo molti libri sull’argomento.
La identità personale è il risultato di una molteplicità di relazioni famigliari e sociali complesse.
Se vediamo sgretolarsi la nostra identità su più aspetti perdiamo i riferimenti e possiamo reagire in modo aggressivo (anche senza arrivare alla violenza) nei confronti di chi individuiamo come minaccioso.
Quando si arriva a uccidere genitori, coniuge e figli è proprio quando gran parte della nostra identità è dipendente dal nostro valore (attribuito da noi stessi) ai ruoli di coniuge o genitore o figlio.


----------



## spleen (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando veniamo a conoscenza di delitti in famiglia abbiamo istintivamente la reazione di pensare cose che ci fanno sentire distanti sia come vittima, sia come assassino da quella situazione che ha portato a quell’omicidio.
> Quindi cerchiamo di rassicurarci magari definendo l’ambiente culturalmente e socialmente degradato o chi ha commesso il delitto pazzo o malvagio a pensiamo subito a punizioni esemplari, a volte a livello pre Codice di Hammurabi, che dimostrano una nostra identica violenza, ma giusta perché rivolta verso chi se lo merita.
> Oggi ho sentito Simonetta Matone, giudice minorile (suppongo in pensione) e autrice di libri, stupirsi che l’ultimo delitto compiuto da una madre non sia maturato in un ambiente degradato. Ovviamente chi sceglie una carriera nell’ambito legale ha una idea giudicante, ma esprimeva, come fa sempre e come fanno sempre giudici e avvocati, una distanza “antropologica” da quei delitti.
> La stessa cosa la fanno coloro che ricercano nel “patriarcato” la spiegazione dei femminicidi. Non è una spiegazione del tutto campata in aria, ma diventa assurda, quando non considera ciò che viene definito come patriarcato come uno degli aspetti culturali in cui si muovevano gli attori della vicenda.
> ...


E' un pezzo che te lo dico   che la faccenda identiraria è centrale.
Oggi ho i minuti contati purtroppo, l'argomento è importantissimo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E' un pezzo che te lo dico   che la faccenda identiraria è centrale.
> Oggi ho i minuti contati purtroppo, l'argomento è importantissimo


Ho una bibliografia  non ho letto tutto.
Però forse faccio cherry piking, cioè cerco ciò che suffraga il mio pensiero. Ma non mi sembrano spiegazioni onnicomprensive, ma complesse. Soprattutto sono complessi gli interventi.


----------



## Edo69Edo (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando veniamo a conoscenza di delitti in famiglia abbiamo istintivamente la reazione di pensare cose che ci fanno sentire distanti sia come vittima, sia come assassino da quella situazione che ha portato a quell’omicidio.
> Quindi cerchiamo di rassicurarci magari definendo l’ambiente culturalmente e socialmente degradato o chi ha commesso il delitto pazzo o malvagio a pensiamo subito a punizioni esemplari, a volte a livello pre Codice di Hammurabi, che dimostrano una nostra identica violenza, ma giusta perché rivolta verso chi se lo merita.
> Oggi ho sentito Simonetta Matone, giudice minorile (suppongo in pensione) e autrice di libri, stupirsi che l’ultimo delitto compiuto da una madre non sia maturato in un ambiente degradato. Ovviamente chi sceglie una carriera nell’ambito legale ha una idea giudicante, ma esprimeva, come fa sempre e come fanno sempre giudici e avvocati, una distanza “antropologica” da quei delitti.
> La stessa cosa la fanno coloro che ricercano nel “patriarcato” la spiegazione dei femminicidi. Non è una spiegazione del tutto campata in aria, ma diventa assurda, quando non considera ciò che viene definito come patriarcato come uno degli aspetti culturali in cui si muovevano gli attori della vicenda.
> ...


Confermo che la perdita della propria identità è molto dolorosa e porta a odiare la persona che ha scoperchiato il vaso perché mette in risalto quello che sei e ci magari hai sempre cercato di nascondere. Bisogna capire se lo farebbero tutti qualche gesto inconsulto (in caso di disvelamento) e se fatto una volta, significa soggetto a ipotetiche ricadute..


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Confermo che la perdita della propria identità è molto dolorosa e porta a odiare la persona che ha scoperchiato il vaso perché mette in risalto quello che sei e ci magari hai sempre cercato di nascondere. Bisogna capire se lo farebbero tutti qualche gesto inconsulto (in caso di disvelamento) e se fatto una volta, significa soggetto a ipotetiche ricadute..


La messa in crisi della propria identità avviene in numerose circostanze, quando si è bocciati o quando un figlio viene bocciato, quando si viene traditi, quando si va in menopausa, quando si hanno episodi di scarsa erezione, anche quando si viene licenziati o si ha un fallimento lavorativo oppure  si va in pensione o non si viene eletti. 
Tutti questi eventi, di per sé sgradevoli e che disconfermano la propria identità, vengono aggravati spesso con le definizioni che popolarmente vengono usate per definirli.
Quindi una persona già soffre per l’abbandono o per i segni dell’invecchiamento o per fallimento e in più sente piovergli addosso: somaro, stupido, cesso, cornuto, figa secca, impotente, inutile, trombato.
Ma più questi eventi fanno parte della vita e sIn da bambini sappiamo che capiteranno, più riusciamo a farcene una ragione.
La disgregazione avviene quando avvengono più eventi contemporaneamente e la persona non ha una personalità strutturata a sostenere l’impatto.
Se una persona ha una identità fragile e si sostiene a impalcature esterne, gli eventi che altri vivono con dolore, ma senza sentirsi azzerati, li faranno sentire distrutti.
Ma non sono gli eventi la causa, ma la personalità fragile.
Tra l’altro spesso è la personalità fragile che porta a essere abbandonati, licenziati, rifiutati.
Però le persone sono portate a credere che le impalcature siano la causa e si scagliano contro chi ha tolto il puntello.


----------



## Edo69Edo (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La messa in crisi della propria identità avviene in numerose circostanze, quando si è bocciati o quando un figlio viene bocciato, quando si viene traditi, quando si va in menopausa, quando si hanno episodi di scarsa erezione, anche quando si viene licenziati o si ha un fallimento lavorativo oppure  si va in pensione o non si viene eletti.
> Tutti questi eventi, di per sé sgradevoli e che disconfermano la propria identità, vengono aggravati spesso con le definizioni che popolarmente vengono usate per definirli.
> Quindi una persona già soffre per l’abbandono o per i segni dell’invecchiamento o per fallimento e in più sente piovergli addosso: somaro, stupido, cesso, cornuto, figa secca, impotente, inutile, trombato.
> Ma più questi eventi fanno parte della vita e sIn da bambini sappiamo che capiteranno, più riusciamo a farcene una ragione.
> ...


Condivido .. io infatti non mi sono mai dovuto confrontare con nulla di impegnativo  o rilevante...quindi mi scopro ora come uomo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Condivido .. io infatti non mi sono mai dovuto confrontare con nulla di impegnativo  o rilevante...quindi mi scopro ora come uomo.


Le impalcature si creano perché senza ci si sente vulnerabili. Perché, torniamo lì, il vero se sembra ridicolo e inaccettabile.
Infatti tu ti sei descritto ridicolo.
Ma non volevo parlare di te. Volevo proporre una riflessione generale. Magari partendo dai fatti di cronaca inspiegabili.


----------



## Edo69Edo (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le impalcature si creano perché senza ci si sente vulnerabili. Perché, torniamo lì, il vero se sembra ridicolo e inaccettabile.
> Infatti tu ti sei descritto ridicolo.
> Ma non volevo parlare di te. Volevo proporre una riflessione generale. Magari partendo dai fatti di cronaca inspiegabili.


A me ha sempre inquietato tantissimo la figura del marito di Elena Ceste, uomo molto mite e di chiesa...ma soprattutto Massimo Bossetti..


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

La storia della gambirasio non è così scontata


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La storia della gambirasio non è così scontata


Ho seguito bene. 
Lui non poteva immaginare di essere figlio naturale di un altro e di poter essere rintracciato.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho seguito bene.
> Lui non poteva immaginare di essere figlio naturale di un altro e di poter essere rintracciato.


Comunque non è il caso di un delitto in famiglia.


----------



## Edo69Edo (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho seguito bene.
> Lui non poteva immaginare di essere figlio naturale di un altro e di poter essere rintracciato.


Lui per me è davvero un insospettabile.. con una faccia buona. Mi ha sempre colpito.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Lui per me è davvero un insospettabile.. con una faccia buona. Mi ha sempre colpito.


Non volevo fare Porta a Porta 2


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho seguito bene.
> Lui non poteva immaginare di essere figlio naturale di un altro e di poter essere rintracciato.


Si certo, poi come dici non è una storia di delitto in famiglia
Ma c’è chi sostiene che il delitto si sia consumato in palestra


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque non è il caso di un delitto in famiglia.


E chi può dirlo.


----------



## spleen (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non volevo fare Porta a Porta 2


Hai preparato il plastico?


----------



## spleen (22 Giugno 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Condivido .. io infatti non mi sono mai dovuto confrontare con nulla di impegnativo  o rilevante...quindi mi scopro ora come uomo.


No no tu ti sei confrontato costantemente nella tua vita con te stesso, impegnandoti a fondo nel non voler cambiare nulla.
Il fatto che gli eventi abbiano preso un' altra piega è del tutto casuale e non sarà la casualità a farti risolvere quello che hai sempre saputo e mai affrontato.


----------



## Edo69Edo (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque non è il caso di un delitto in famiglia.





spleen ha detto:


> No no tu ti sei confrontato costantemente nella tua vita con te stesso, impegnandoti a fondo nel non voler cambiare nulla.
> Il fatto che gli eventi abbiano preso un' altra piega è del tutto casuale e non sarà la casualità a farti scoprire quello che hai sempre saputo e mai affrontato.


L'obiettivo della terapia penso sia quello..


----------



## spleen (22 Giugno 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> L'obiettivo della terapia penso sia quello..


Psichiatrica spero tu intenda...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E chi può dirlo.


In che senso?


----------



## Edo69Edo (22 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Psichiatrica spero tu intenda...


Ancora non lo so.. intanto mi riferivo a quella psicologica...che è lenta ma non per questo - spero - fallimentare..


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In che senso?


Nel senso che io non ho mai creduto fosse Bossetti, ma un qualcuno che conosceva molto bene di cui si fidava.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Nel senso che io non ho mai creduto fosse Bossetti, ma un qualcuno che conosceva molto bene di cui si fidava.


Ma hai seguito come è stato identificato Bossetti?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

Comunque l’argomento era delitti in famiglia, per ragionare sulla identità individuale di uomo/donna che trova il proprio valore totale in ruoli che, se non vede riconosciuti, crolla.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma hai seguito come è stato identificato Bossetti?


In parte, non mi è mai stato chiaro perché è come sono risaliti al padre biologico


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> In parte, non mi è mai stato chiaro perché è come sono risaliti al padre biologico


Appunto. È molto complesso e totalmente imprevedibile. L’ipotesi di Bossetti di essere stato incastrato è assurda. Lui non sapeva, come non sapeva nessuno, che lui era il figlio naturale di un altro uomo.
Hanno fatto esame del dna a tutti gli uomini della zona e hanno trovato un cugino della famiglia Guerinoni che aveva un dna che in parte corrispondeva a quello rivenuto sul corpo di Yara. Credevano quindi che l’assassino fosse uno dei Guerinoni, ma è risultato che il dna materno non era della moglie di Guerinoni. Guerinoni faceva l’autista di pullman. Allora hanno fatto indagini nei paesi della linea e i pettegolezzi (si tratta di paesini) hanno portato alla madre di Bossetti. Allora hanno seguito Bossetti finché sono riusciti a prendere il dna da un oggetto (al momento mi pare di ricordare una tazzina di caffè o un bicchiere) e hanno trovato la corrispondenza. Poi hanno fatto altre indagini e hanno verificato altre cose, come la somiglianza del furgone di Bossetti con quello filmato la sera della sparizione e la sua presenza in zona, poi si aggiungono le ricerche in rete di porno di minorenni sul pc ecc.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. È molto complesso e totalmente imprevedibile. L’ipotesi di Bossetti di essere stato incastrato è assurda. Lui non sapeva, come non sapeva nessuno, che lui era il figlio naturale di un altro uomo.
> Hanno fatto esame del dna a tutti gli uomini della zona e hanno trovato un cugino della famiglia Guerinoni che aveva un dna che in parte corrispondeva a quello rivenuto sul corpo di Yara. Credevano quindi che l’assassino fosse uno dei Guerinoni, ma è risultato che il dna materno non era della moglie di Guerinoni. Guerinoni faceva l’autista di pullman. Allora hanno fatto indagini nei paesi della linea e i pettegolezzi (si tratta di paesini) hanno portato alla madre di Bossetti. Allora hanno seguito Bossetti finché sono riusciti a prendere il dna da un oggetto (al momento mi pare di ricordare una tazzina di caffè o un bicchiere) e hanno trovato la corrispondenza. Poi hanno fatto altre indagini e hanno verificato altre cose, come la somiglianza del furgone di Bossetti con quello filmato la sera della sparizione e la sua presenza in zona, poi si aggiungono le ricerche in rete di porno di minorenni sul pc ecc.


A me pare troppo contorto. 
Per me è uno di famiglia che ha deviato le indagini.
Basta veramente poco.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A me pare troppo contorto.
> Per me è uno di famiglia che ha deviato le indagini.
> Basta veramente poco.


Ma come poteva un ipotetico assassino sviare con il dna di uno sconosciuto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come poteva un ipotetico assassino sviare con il dna di uno sconosciuto?


Basta un fazzoletto usato e con quello pulire l'arma del delitto. 
Bossetti e un operaio può essersi trovato a lavorare ovunque. 
Chiunque può aver preso qualcosa di suo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Basta un fazzoletto usato e con quello pulire l'arma del delitto.
> Bossetti e un operaio può essersi trovato a lavorare ovunque.
> Chiunque può aver preso qualcosa di suo


Ma perché?
Avrebbe avuto più senso non lasciare niente. Il dna è stato trovato a fatica.
Guarda lo speciale su Sky.
Infatti gli stessi difensori hanno trovato come unica strategia chiedere di rifare l’esame, cosa impossibile per la quantità disponibile.
Se non fosse stato per il fatto che lui è figlio illegittimo di Guerinoni, mai sarebbero arrivati a lui. Non sarebbero mai state estese le ricerche al suo paese. Sono tantissimi i delitti che restano senza colpevole.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché?
> Avrebbe avuto più senso non lasciare niente. Il dna è stato trovato a fatica.
> Guarda lo speciale su Sky.
> Infatti gli stessi difensori hanno trovato come unica strategia chiedere di rifare l’esame, cosa impossibile per la quantità disponibile.
> Se non fosse stato per il fatto che lui è figlio illegittimo di Guerinoni, mai sarebbero arrivati a lui. Non sarebbero mai state estese le ricerche al suo paese. Sono tantissimi i delitti che restano senza colpevole.


Non ho sky. 
Anche questa quantità minima di DNA, non ha molto senso. 
Non credo sia un professionista per eliminare tutte le tracce


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ho sky.
> Anche questa quantità minima di DNA, non ha molto senso.
> Non credo sia un professionista per eliminare tutte le tracce


Fatti dare la password da qualcuno e guarda lo speciale di Sky.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fatti dare la password da qualcuno e guarda lo speciale di Sky.


Mi spiace non conosco nessuno


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fatti dare la password da qualcuno e guarda lo speciale di Sky.


ma questo speciale segue solo le indagini che hanno portato a Bassetti o segue anche altre piste, come quello della palestra?


----------



## spleen (23 Giugno 2022)

Le indicazioni del dna hanno un indice di errore di uno su due milioni. La probabilità che non sia stato lui è inesistente.
Se poi si vuole dar retta alle solite trasmissioni sensazionalistiche il cui unico scopo è fare audience è un altro paio di maniche.

Tra l'altro mi sembra che anche la sorella di Bossetti non fosse figlia del marito di sua madre. Non c'è che dire, proprio una bella persona, due figli illegittimi che suo marito credeva suoi.


----------



## abebis (23 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Le indicazioni del dna hanno un indice di errore di uno su due milioni. La probabilità che non sia stato lui è inesistente.
> Se poi si vuole dar retta alle solite trasmissioni sensazionalistiche il cui unico scopo è fare audience è un altro paio di maniche.
> 
> Tra l'altro mi sembra che *anche la sorella di Bossetti non fosse figlia del marito di sua madre*. Non c'è che dire, proprio una bella persona, due figli illegittimi che suo marito credeva suoi.


Ci credo: sono fratelli gemelli! 

Ora, è vero che essendo eterozigoti provengono da due ovuli distinti e quindi da due spermatozoi distinti, però è anche vero che la probabilità che i due spermatozoi siano anche di due uomini distinti è davvero bassabassabassabassa... 

Il fatto è che anche il terzo fratello non è figlio del marito! E non è neanche figlio del padre biologico dei due gemelli!!! 
Insomma: fecondazione eterologa ante litteram!
Non c'è che dire: la signora era decisamente una donna sportiva!

Piuttosto, pensa ai due fratelli, in particolare alla sorella: una mattina si sveglia, un giorno come tanti, e in un momento solo scopre che il fratello gemello è uno stupratore assassino di una ragazzina, che suo padre non è suo padre e che sua madre ha fatto crescere a suo padre tre figli non suoi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma questo speciale segue solo le indagini che hanno portato a Bassetti o segue anche altre piste, come quello della palestra?


Spiega tutto il percorso delle indagini. Io ho fatto una sintesi.
Nessuno poteva voler incastrare un uomo di cui si ignorava l’esistenza, come delle altre centinaia di persone di passaggio. 
È la ricerca del dna che ha condotto a lui.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Le indicazioni del dna hanno un indice di errore di uno su due milioni. La probabilità che non sia stato lui è inesistente.
> Se poi si vuole dar retta alle solite trasmissioni sensazionalistiche il cui unico scopo è fare audience è un altro paio di maniche.
> 
> Tra l'altro mi sembra che anche la sorella di Bossetti non fosse figlia del marito di sua madre. Non c'è che dire, proprio una bella persona, due figli illegittimi che suo marito credeva suoi.


Lui e la sorella sono gemelli.


----------



## spleen (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui e la sorella sono gemelli.


Si ecco... era il terzo tratello...


----------



## spleen (23 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Ci credo: sono fratelli gemelli!
> 
> Ora, è vero che essendo eterozigoti provengono da due ovuli distinti e quindi da due spermatozoi distinti, però è anche vero che la probabilità che i due spermatozoi siano anche di due uomini distinti è davvero bassabassabassabassa...
> 
> ...


Si ecco, era il terzo fratello....
Sportiva? E' così che si dice?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ecco, era il terzo fratello....
> Sportiva? E' così che si dice?


Può anche essere che Bossetti padre fosse sterile. Certo uno che ha la fantasia, questo è un fatto oltre la verità giudiziaria dell’omicidio, di sesso con ragazzine, tanto intensa da condividerlo con la moglie (e poi portarlo al delitto) qualche problema deve averlo.


----------



## abebis (23 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ecco, era il terzo fratello....
> Sportiva? E' così che si dice?


Le cosiddette "parolacce" sono coccole per me: omaggio della "troia" solo alle donne veramente importanti per me!   

E poi, è più divertente esprimere il proprio pensiero con parole "banali": son tutti buoni a dar della troia aggratis!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Le cosiddette "parolacce" sono coccole per me: omaggio della "troia" solo alle donne veramente importanti per me!
> 
> E poi, è più divertente esprimere il proprio pensiero con parole "banali": son tutti buoni a dar della troia aggratis!


Dillo a tua mamma.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. È molto complesso e totalmente imprevedibile. L’ipotesi di Bossetti di essere stato incastrato è assurda. Lui non sapeva, come non sapeva nessuno, che lui era il figlio naturale di un altro uomo.
> Hanno fatto esame del dna a tutti gli uomini della zona e hanno trovato un cugino della famiglia Guerinoni che aveva un dna che in parte corrispondeva a quello rivenuto sul corpo di Yara. Credevano quindi che l’assassino fosse uno dei Guerinoni, ma è risultato che il dna materno non era della moglie di Guerinoni. Guerinoni faceva l’autista di pullman. Allora hanno fatto indagini nei paesi della linea e i pettegolezzi (si tratta di paesini) hanno portato alla madre di Bossetti. Allora hanno seguito Bossetti finché sono riusciti a prendere il dna da un oggetto (al momento mi pare di ricordare una tazzina di caffè o un bicchiere) e hanno trovato la corrispondenza. Poi hanno fatto altre indagini e hanno verificato altre cose, come la somiglianza del furgone di Bossetti con quello filmato la sera della sparizione e la sua presenza in zona, poi si aggiungono le ricerche in rete di porno di minorenni sul pc ecc.


E la cosa peggiore è che hanno riesumato un cadavere per analizzare il DNA e hanno appunto scoperto che l uomo in questione era il padre biologico di bossetti...


----------



## abebis (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dillo a tua mamma.


Non ho l'abitudine di andarci a letto...   

È questa tua flessibilità che ti rende così amabile.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Non ho l'abitudine di andarci a letto...
> 
> È questa tua flessibilità che ti rende così amabile.


Io sono amatissima.
Qui non parlavi di una donna nel tuo letto che, se ci viene, accetta il tuo modo di intendere la sessualità.
Stavi parlando della fu signora Bossetti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

Ribadisco che la discussione era sui delitti in famiglia che nascono dalla constatazione del crollo della propria identità. 
Non è una succursale di una trasmissione televisiva che fa processi alternativi.


----------



## spleen (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco che la discussione era sui delitti in famiglia che nascono dalla constatazione del crollo della propria identità.
> Non è una succursale di una trasmissione televisiva che fa processi alternativi.


Ti ricordi di Pietro Maso?


----------



## abebis (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono amatissima.
> Qui non parlavi di una donna nel tuo letto che, se ci viene, accetta il tuo modo di intendere la sessualità.
> Stavi parlando della fu signora Bossetti.


E quindi? Non posso definire "sportiva" una donna che genera 3 (non uno, tre!) figli con due uomini diversi dal proprio marito e che messa di fronte alla prova del DNA continua, con una pervicacia degna di miglior causa, a dire che non è vero e che sono figli di suo marito?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco che la discussione era sui delitti in famiglia che nascono dalla constatazione del crollo della propria identità.


E io proprio di questo ho parlato: del crollo di identità che questa vicenda ha provocato in tutta una serie di persone: i tre figli della signora, il marito, la vedova dell'autista e i suoi figli che hanno scoperto di avere due fratelli di cui non sospettavano l'esistenza, di cui uno è uno stupratore assassino.



> Non è una succursale di una trasmissione televisiva che fa processi alternativi.


Ho fatto processo alternativi? Mi sono attenuto a commentare il risultato di una sentenza definitiva e le prove scientifiche che l'hanno determinata.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti ricordi di Pietro Maso?


Certo.
Ricordo il servizio televisivo il giorno dopo l’omicidio con lui che cercava di simulare sconcerto. Io e il mio ex ci siamo guardati e all’unisono “È stato lui”.
Andreoli gli ha dedicato un libro, dopo la perizia psichiatrica.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> E quindi? Non posso definire "sportiva" una donna che genera 3 (non uno, tre!) figli con due uomini diversi dal proprio marito e che messa di fronte alla prova del DNA continua, con una pervicacia degna di miglior causa, a dire che non è vero e che sono figli di suo marito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti ho quotato per “troia”, non sportiva.
Negli altri post non ti ho quotato.


----------



## abebis (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho quotato per “troia”, non sportiva.
> Negli altri post non ti ho quotato.


Che non era rivolto a te, né a nessuna delle presenti, né a nessuna di cui si parlava. E neanche a qualcuno in particolare.

Però solo vedere la parola ti ha fatto partire un embolo che ti ha scatenato l'istinto di saltarmi alla giugulare (che, tra l'altro, hai ampiamente mancato, perché non è certo in questo modo che mi puoi offendere o mettere in imbarazzo ).

Abbiamo già appurato che con un determinato linguaggio tu hai un problema. Si tratta, però, di un tuo problema e basta. Non ti consiglio di dargli una pensata, a ciò, perché so che è inutile, però se io fossi in te lo farei.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Che non era rivolto a te, né a nessuna delle presenti, né a nessuna di cui si parlava. E neanche a qualcuno in particolare.
> 
> Però solo vedere la parola ti ha fatto partire un embolo che ti ha scatenato l'istinto di saltarmi alla giugulare (che, tra l'altro, hai ampiamente mancato, perché non è certo in questo modo che mi puoi offendere o mettere in imbarazzo ).
> 
> Abbiamo già appurato che con un determinato linguaggio tu hai un problema. Si tratta, però, di un tuo problema e basta. Non ti consiglio di dargli una pensata, a ciò, perché so che è inutile, però se io fossi in te lo farei.


No. Lo hai usato per la madre di Bossetti. 
Chissà quanti di noi non sono figli biologici del padre che resta padre perché tale è stato, così come la madre resta tale.
Delle vite degli altri non sappiamo nulla ed è patetico commuoversi per la paternità per procura, come fa la moglie di Edo, e poi insultare chi ha figli o ha avuto figli con uomini (o donne) fuori dal matrimonio. Per questo, senza alcuna emotività, ti ho invitato a pensare se quel termine piacerebbe a tua madre.


----------



## abebis (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Lo hai usato per la madre di Bossetti.
> Chissà quanti di noi non sono figli biologici del padre che resta padre perché tale è stato, così come la madre resta tale.
> Delle vite degli altri non sappiamo nulla ed è patetico commuoversi per la paternità per procura, come fa la moglie di Edo, e poi insultare chi ha figli o ha avuto figli con uomini (o donne) fuori dal matrimonio. Per questo, senza alcuna emotività, ti ho invitato a pensare se quel termine piacerebbe a tua madre.


Ascolta, se vuoi mettermi in bocca cose che non ho scritto, sbagli soggetto, anche perché è tutto lì nero su bianco.
Se poi vuoi insinuare che invece l'ho pensato anche se non l'ho scritto, allora oltre che sbagliare, diventi anche sgradevole e un po' patetica.

Detto questo, che siano sempre esistite, esistano ed esisteranno sempre donne che fanno crescere, scientemente o meno, ai loro uomini figli che sono biologicamente di altri uomini, lo so benissimo e non lo metto certo in dubbio. 

Questo però non è esattamente "avere un figlio fuori dal matrimonio": avere un figlio fuori dal matrimonio vuol dire avere un figlio e dire al coniuge "guarda sto per avere un figlio con un'altra persona". Farsi mettere incinta e spacciare il figlio al marito come figlio suo, è una cosa COMPLETAMENTE DIVERSA! La differenza mi sembra così abissale che non ci dovrebbe essere neanche bisogno di specificarla e il fatto che tu abbia mescolato le due cose inizia a farmi avere dubbi sulle tue facoltà cognitive.

Così come non metto in dubbio che a volte (MA SOLO A VOLTE e abbastanza rare, direi) farsi ingravidare da un altro uomo possa essere una scelta condivisa con il marito, per risolvere un problema di infertilità, con una sorta di "fecondazione eterologa" rapida, indolore, economica e legale. 
Nel caso in cui ci sia condivisione con il marito di questa scelta, niente da obiettare: tutti felici, io con loro.

In tutti gli altri casi, ovviamente un padre resta padre perché tale è stato *finché non scopre non di essere stato tale.*
"I figli sono di chi li cresce" è una frase, un po' buonista..., che ha valore SOLO SE chi li cresce ha consapevolezza di chi sono i figli.
Altrimenti è una frase vuota che non vuol dire nulla.

Permettimi però di dirti che, nel momento in cui un padre lo viene a scoprire, magari dopo anni o decine di anni, tu non hai nessun diritto di arrogarti la decisione che quel padre deve prendere: sono ESCLUSIVAMENTE AFFARI SUOI e agirà secondo la sua coscienza, sulla quale io non mi sento di mettere bocca.
Infatti, se già è "un po' destabilizzante" scoprire che il proprio coniuge ti tradisce (ne sai qualcosa, mi pare, no?), se permetti è "ancora un pochino più destabilizzante" scoprire che oltre ad averti tradito, ti ha anche fatto crescere il figlio biologico di un'altra persona a tua insaputa: un uomo che si trova in questa situazione, io non lo giudico, qualunque cosa faccia, perché mi rendo conto della tempesta di merda in cui si trova.

Infine, visto che ti interessa tanto sapere cosa penserei relativamente a mia madre. 
Se io scoprissi oggi che mia madre mi ha avuto da un altro uomo che non è mio padre ma invece a mio padre ha fatto sempre credere fino ad oggi che io sono figlio suo, beh, ti posso dire con assoluta certezza (ovviamente, solo la certezza di cui si può parlare di un fatto ipotetico) che le direi che è una grandissima stronza e perderebbe il mio saluto. E se qualcuno mi dicesse che è una grandissima troia, mi scivolerebbe addosso come acqua fresca: che vuoi che me ne freghi, in quella situazione, di parole buttate al vento da qualcuno?


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando veniamo a conoscenza di delitti in famiglia abbiamo istintivamente la reazione di pensare cose che ci fanno sentire distanti sia come vittima, sia come assassino da quella situazione che ha portato a quell’omicidio.
> Quindi cerchiamo di rassicurarci magari definendo l’ambiente culturalmente e socialmente degradato o chi ha commesso il delitto pazzo o malvagio a pensiamo subito a punizioni esemplari, a volte a livello pre Codice di Hammurabi, che dimostrano una nostra identica violenza, ma giusta perché rivolta verso chi se lo merita.
> Oggi ho sentito Simonetta Matone, giudice minorile (suppongo in pensione) e autrice di libri, stupirsi che l’ultimo delitto compiuto da una madre non sia maturato in un ambiente degradato. Ovviamente chi sceglie una carriera nell’ambito legale ha una idea giudicante, ma esprimeva, come fa sempre e come fanno sempre giudici e avvocati, una distanza “antropologica” da quei delitti.
> La stessa cosa la fanno coloro che ricercano nel “patriarcato” la spiegazione dei femminicidi. Non è una spiegazione del tutto campata in aria, ma diventa assurda, quando non considera ciò che viene definito come patriarcato come uno degli aspetti culturali in cui si muovevano gli attori della vicenda.
> ...


Sembra la moda.
In casa tutti a guardare quei programmi sui delitti... Ci sono intere YouTuber che vivono di questo.
Sono le donne sempre interessate all'argomento.
La violenza esercita un'attrazione particolare sulle persone.
In qualche modo fa parte della nostra vita.


----------



## bull63 (24 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Le indicazioni del dna hanno un indice di errore di uno su due milioni. La probabilità che non sia stato lui è inesistente.
> Se poi si vuole dar retta alle solite trasmissioni sensazionalistiche il cui unico scopo è fare audience è un altro paio di maniche.
> 
> Tra l'altro mi sembra che anche la sorella di Bossetti non fosse figlia del marito di sua madre. Non c'è che dire, proprio una bella persona, due figli illegittimi che suo marito credeva suoi.


In questo caso la prova del DNA ad un secondo esame si è rilevata errata.




__





						La Repubblica/cronaca: Scagionato il barista inglese "Fu un errore, il Dna non era suo"
					





					www.repubblica.it


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sembra la moda.
> In casa tutti a guardare quei programmi sui delitti... Ci sono intere YouTuber che vivono di questo.
> Sono le donne sempre interessate all'argomento.
> La violenza esercita un'attrazione particolare sulle persone.
> In qualche modo fa parte della nostra vita.


Io sono molto interessata, più ai programmi che mettono in scena assurdi teatrini, ai processi e alla riflessione sulle dinamiche famigliari e psicologiche.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> In questo caso la prova del DNA ad un secondo esame si è rilevata errata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non era nemmeno lì.


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> In questo caso la prova del DNA ad un secondo esame si è rilevata errata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si ma quello nemmeno era stato in Italia, Bossetti girovagava col furgone attorno alla palestra.
In ogni caso pensi che i giudici lo abbiano condannato per qualche sorta di complotto?


----------



## bull63 (24 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ma quello nemmeno era stato in Italia, Bossetti girovagava col furgone attorno alla palestra.
> In ogni caso pensi che i giudici lo abbiano condannato per qualche sorta di complotto?


Assolutamente no, mi preoccupa la superficialità con cui è stato individuato il barista inglese.
Su rai 3 avevo visto una serie di puntate sugli errori dei giudici italiani. In un caso un signore  carcerazione preventiva è stato  spostato al carcere duro del 41bis per "favorire" la confessione. Se non ricordo male fu prosciolto all'udienza preliminare. Liberato si è trovato in una situazione di disagio economico e sociale.


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, mi preoccupa la superficialità con cui è stato individuato il barista inglese.
> Su rai 3 avevo visto una serie di puntate sugli errori dei giudici italiani. In un caso un signore  carcerazione preventiva è stato  spostato al carcere duro del 41bis per "favorire" la confessione. Se non ricordo male fu prosciolto all'udienza preliminare. Liberato si è trovato in una situazione di disagio economico e sociale.


Sono d'accordo, anche i giudici a volte sbagliano, ed i loro errori purtroppo sono pagati da altri a caro prezzo...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

È curioso come sia almeno la terza volta che mi debba trovare a ribadire che il thread è sulla identità e non uno spazio per piccoli investigatori e giudici.


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È curioso come sia almeno la terza volta che mi debba trovare a ribadire che il thread è sulla identità e non uno spazio per piccoli investigatori e giudici.


Hai colto ciò che piace di più, pero.


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È curioso come sia almeno la terza volta che mi debba trovare a ribadire che il thread è sulla identità e non uno spazio per piccoli investigatori e giudici.


Fa caldo....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Hai colto ciò che piace di più, pero.


Ma piace anche a me, forse in modo diverso.
Però è un altro tema.
Parlavamo nei giorni scorsi della violenza inconsapevole di Edo, poi è avvenuto quel omicidio della bimba e ho cercato di capire cosa accada a certe persone.
I femminicidi sono frequenti, purtroppo, e spessissimo si aggiunge l’omicidio anche dei figli e il suicidio finale dell’uomo che ha fatto la strage.
Non mi accontento della spiegazione semplice : è una merda o è cattivo o è matto o è la violenza del patriarcato. 
Mi sembrano spiegazioni per sentirsi immuni dalla possibilità della violenza.


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma piace anche a me, forse in modo diverso.
> Però è un altro tema.
> Parlavamo nei giorni scorsi della violenza inconsapevole di Edo, poi è avvenuto quel omicidio della bimba e ho cercato di capire cosa accada a certe persone.
> I femminicidi sono frequenti, purtroppo, e spessissimo si aggiunge l’omicidio anche dei figli e il suicidio finale dell’uomo che ha fatto la strage.
> ...


Io ho ascoltato la madre di lui per l'omicidio della bimba e credo si capisca qualcosina della assassina.
Al di là di questo, la maggior parte delle persone è innocua.


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma piace anche a me, forse in modo diverso.
> Però è un altro tema.
> Parlavamo nei giorni scorsi della violenza inconsapevole di Edo, poi è avvenuto quel omicidio della bimba e ho cercato di capire cosa accada a certe persone.
> I femminicidi sono frequenti, purtroppo, e spessissimo si aggiunge l’omicidio anche dei figli e il suicidio finale dell’uomo che ha fatto la strage.
> ...


Allora… io penso che in un momento di incazzatura pesante le mani addosso le posso anche mettere, siamo animali e in certi momenti non tutti riescono a controllarsi
Da questa consapevolezza però non riesco a capire chi pensa il modo per uccidere qualcuno 
Men che meno i figli
Se sei disperato e stai male ti suicidi, non porti tutti con te


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho ascoltato la madre di lui per l'omicidio della bimba e credo si capisca qualcosina della assassina.
> Al di là di questo, la maggior parte delle persone è innocua.


Fortunatamente la stragrande maggioranza delle persone è mite, ma cerco di capire.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Allora… io penso che in un momento di incazzatura pesante le mani addosso le posso anche mettere, siamo animali e in certi momenti non tutti riescono a controllarsi
> Da questa consapevolezza però *non riesco a capire* chi pensa il modo per uccidere qualcuno
> Men che meno i figli
> Se sei disperato e stai male ti suicidi, non porti tutti con te


Neanch’io capisco, per questo mi impegno.
Altrimenti, di qualsiasi cosa si parli, si fanno commenti tipo Etta.


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanch’io capisco, per questo mi impegno.
> Altrimenti, di qualsiasi cosa si parli, si fanno commenti tipo Etta.


L’unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che ci siano degli scompensi cerebrali, psicologici, psichiatrici, non ti so dire di preciso perché non ho fatto questo tipo di studi, ma c’è gente che prova piacere nell’infliggere dolore, nell’uccidere, per me sono patologie gravi


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> L’unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che ci siano degli scompensi cerebrali, psicologici, psichiatrici, non ti so dire di preciso perché non ho fatto questo tipo di studi, ma c’è gente che prova piacere nell’infliggere dolore, nell’uccidere, per me sono patologie gravi


Ma quello che dici tu riguarda gli psicopatici, i serial killer, ma i delitti in famiglia li compiono persone che sono sempre apparse normali.


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quello che dici tu riguarda gli psicopatici, i serial killer, ma i delitti in famiglia li compiono persone che sono sempre apparse normali.


Ma che evidentemente non lo sono


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma che evidentemente non lo sono


Come Edo che appariva un serio professionista con famiglia perfetta.
Gli altri che ne sapevano della loro vita sessuale?!


----------



## bull63 (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma piace anche a me, forse in modo diverso.
> Però è un altro tema.
> Parlavamo nei giorni scorsi della violenza inconsapevole di Edo, poi è avvenuto quel omicidio della bimba e ho cercato di capire cosa accada a certe persone.
> I femminicidi sono frequenti, purtroppo, e spessissimo si aggiunge l’omicidio anche dei figli e il suicidio finale dell’uomo che ha fatto la strage.
> ...


Gli uomini che uccidono le donne, come hai già scritto, considerano la donna di loro proprietà. Non accettano l'abbandono e non accettano che possa essere di un altro. Non capirò mai perchè uccidono i figli.


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Gli uomini che uccidono le donne, come hai già scritto, considerano la donna di loro proprietà. Non accettano l'abbandono e non accettano che possa essere di un altro. *Non capirò mai perchè uccidono i figli*.


Ma capisci perchè uccidono la moglie?


----------



## ologramma (24 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma capisci perchè uccidono la moglie?


Credo che vogliono fare pagare alla moglie il loro frutto dell'ex amore.
Così ne parlava qualcuno in TV ,poi ci sono quelli che li lasciano vivi  ma uccidono moglie o compagna


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Gli uomini che uccidono le donne, come hai già scritto, *considerano la donna di loro proprietà*. Non accettano l'abbandono e non accettano che possa essere di un altro. Non capirò mai perchè uccidono i figli.


Questa è una delle spiegazioni per me semplificanti.
Infatti non si capisce perché non solo poi sempre più spesso uccidano anche i figli, ma poi si suicidino.
Per questo credo che provino un senso di annientamento totale quando non si riconoscano come uomini fuori da quella casa, senza moglie e senza una posizione che li fa sentire autorevoli nei confronti dei figli.
Ma questo non spiega le madri che eliminano i figli.
La maternità dà un senso di potenza che può forse annientare quando ci si sente inadeguate.


----------



## Edo69Edo (25 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma piace anche a me, forse in modo diverso.
> Però è un altro tema.
> Parlavamo nei giorni scorsi della violenza inconsapevole di Edo, poi è avvenuto quel omicidio della bimba e ho cercato di capire cosa accada a certe persone.
> I femminicidi sono frequenti, purtroppo, e spessissimo si aggiunge l’omicidio anche dei figli e il suicidio finale dell’uomo che ha fatto la strage.
> ...


Io credo di aver capito cosa volevi indagare (non nel senso di investigare ma nel senso di approfondirne le dinamiche). Sicuramente posso dire che ci sono vite che sembrano perfette non perché i protagonisti siano sani e felici ma perché si integrano in una dimensione (la casa, il prato da curare, il garage da sistemare, la figlia da portare a danza e la moglie con cui avere rapporti a ferragosto e capodanno). Poi, siccome è una vita infelice e priva di gioia, tutto questo viene integrato da altre donne che portano: allegria, brio, autostima, sessualità rinnovata. Ma deve rimanere oscuro, per non intaccare la facciata. Se rimane opaco, tutto bene. Se viene fuori, possono emergere lati del carattere che nemmeno pensavi di avere per proteggere il tuo mondo. A me è successo così e quando ci penso, mi fa malissimo ma tanti segnali di questo stile relazionale e modo di pormi li avevo già visti in me (ad esempio quando la mia amante dei tre anni chiese di venirmi a parlare, io impazzì letteralmente pensando che gli fosse dato di volta il cervello. Non capivo che magari avesse bisogno di me dato che fino al giorno prima parlavamo ore, pensavo solo al fatto che non ne avevo voglia, che lei non aveva diritto in quanto non legittima e che poteva distruggere la mia facciata. Poi ho sempre avuto fortuna perché si sono ritirate in buon ordine ma a questo punto non so come avrei potuto reagire).


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Io credo di aver capito cosa volevi indagare (non nel senso di investigare ma nel senso di approfondirne le dinamiche). Sicuramente posso dire che ci sono vite che sembrano perfette non perché i protagonisti siano sani e felici ma perché si integrano in una dimensione (la casa, il prato da curare, il garage da sistemare, la figlia da portare a danza e la moglie con cui avere rapporti a ferragosto e capodanno). Poi, siccome è una vita infelice e priva di gioia, tutto questo viene integrato da altre donne che portano: allegria, brio, autostima, sessualità rinnovata. Ma deve rimanere oscuro, per non intaccare la facciata. Se rimane opaco, tutto bene. Se viene fuori, possono emergere lati del carattere che nemmeno pensavi di avere per proteggere il tuo mondo. A me è successo così e quando ci penso, mi fa malissimo ma tanti segnali di questo stile relazionale e modo di pormi li avevo già visti in me (ad esempio quando la mia amante dei tre anni chiese di venirmi a parlare, io impazzì letteralmente pensando che gli fosse dato di volta il cervello. Non capivo che magari avesse bisogno di me dato che fino al giorno prima parlavamo ore, pensavo solo al fatto che non ne avevo voglia, che lei non aveva diritto in quanto non legittima e che poteva distruggere la mia facciata. Poi ho sempre avuto fortuna perché si sono ritirate in buon ordine ma a questo punto non so come avrei potuto reagire).


Infatti tu sei l’esempio di una persona “normale” che ha avuto reazioni inaspettate anche per te stesso.
E non che le tue reazioni non siano state violente.
Del resto ho visto anche nel forum reazioni violente, ovviamente solo verbalmente, per divergenze di opinione che sono in concreto irrilevanti.
O anche è curiosa l‘irritazione che suscita Etta. È vero che è sconcertante la sua semplificazione delle relazioni.
Ma altri utenti semplificano le ragioni delle proprie scelte, eppure non suscitano le stesse reazioni. Mi interessa capire anche questo.
Nel virtuale irritano i troll, cioè coloro che contestano insistentemente la linea filosofica della bolla che frequenta un forum o degli amici di fb. 
Su fb si assiste anche al fenomeno della ricerca di conferme nella propria bolla, dove vengono riferiti gli scontri avvenuti altrove, per cercare conferme.
Ci sono persone che lo fanno con una certa periodicità, facendo pensare che considerino vitale lo scontro come mezzo di conferma di sé. 
Del tuo caso abbiamo discusso allo sfinimento e continueremo.


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come Edo che appariva un serio professionista con famiglia perfetta.
> Gli altri che ne sapevano della loro vita sessuale?!


No no
Aspetta
Scusa ma da quello che racconta edo, loro come minimo davano l’immagine di una coppia male assortita, penso davvero che chi li conosce non si sia mai chiesto perché stessero insieme? Pensi davvero che con le amiche la moglie non abbia mai detto che non facevano sesso? O che quando lui era sempre via non avesse amanti? Pensi davvero che nessuno abbia pensato che lei lo abbia incastrato per farsi sposare? Considerando dove dice di abitare, lo hanno pensato tutti


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Giugno 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Ma deve rimanere oscuro, per non intaccare la facciata. Se rimane opaco, tutto bene. Se viene fuori, possono emergere lati del carattere che nemmeno pensavi di avere per proteggere il tuo mondo. A me è successo così e quando ci penso, mi fa malissimo ma tanti segnali di questo stile relazionale e modo di pormi li avevo già visti in me (ad esempio quando la mia amante dei tre anni chiese di venirmi a parlare, io impazzì letteralmente pensando che gli fosse dato di volta il cervello. Non capivo che magari avesse bisogno di me dato che fino al giorno prima parlavamo ore, pensavo solo al fatto che non ne avevo voglia, che lei non aveva diritto in quanto non legittima e che poteva distruggere la mia facciata. Poi ho sempre avuto fortuna perché si sono ritirate in buon ordine ma a questo punto non so come avrei potuto reagire).


Cosa avresti fatto? 
Ad ogni modo sarebbe venuto alla luce e avrebbe creato scandalo. 
A questo punto vale sempre la pena di gestire decorosamente. Limitando il danno


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no
> Aspetta
> Scusa ma da quello che racconta edo, loro come minimo davano l’immagine di una coppia male assortita, penso davvero che chi li conosce non si sia mai chiesto perché stessero insieme? Pensi davvero che con le amiche la moglie non abbia mai detto che non facevano sesso? O che quando lui era sempre via non avesse amanti? Pensi davvero che nessuno abbia pensato che lei lo abbia incastrato per farsi sposare? Considerando dove dice di abitare, lo hanno pensato tutti


Non lo so.
Dubito che la moglie sia una che possa dire qualsiasi cosa che la faccia apparire perdente.
Io ho una coppia di amici con lui sempre ingrugnato. Non penso che sia infelice o abbia amanti, ma che lui abbia un carattere così.


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Dubito che la moglie sia una che possa dire qualsiasi cosa che la faccia apparire perdente.
> Io ho una coppia di amici con lui sempre ingrugnato. Non penso che sia infelice o abbia amanti, ma che lui abbia un carattere così.


Ah per carità, mia cugina è uguale, solo dopo che il marito l’ha buttata fuori di casa ha raccontato la vita di merda che faceva con lui, e mentre la raccontava si rendeva vinto di quanto fosse di merda, adesso ti dice che neanche lei sa come abbia fatto a durare tanto col marito dopo 23 anni complessivi insieme, però che le cose tra di loro non andavano si vedeva, anche se lei non diceva niente


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah per carità, mia cugina è uguale, solo dopo che il marito l’ha buttata fuori di casa ha raccontato la vita di merda che faceva con lui, e mentre la raccontava si rendeva vinto di quanto fosse di merda, adesso ti dice che neanche lei sa come abbia fatto a durare tanto col marito dopo 23 anni complessivi insieme, però che le cose tra di loro non andavano si vedeva, anche se lei non diceva niente


Ma io non starei con nessuno dei mariti che ho conosciuto per motivazioni diversificate: uno è musone e iracondo, un altro ossessivo compulsivo è appiccicoso, un altro non troppo intelligente, un altro... 
e in tutto questo non mi dicono nulla fisicamente. Mica penso che la mogli siano infelici o che la relazione non funzioni.


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non starei con nessuno dei mariti che ho conosciuto per motivazioni diversificate: uno è musone e iracondo, un altro ossessivo compulsivo è appiccicoso, un altro non troppo intelligente, un altro...
> e in tutto questo non mi dicono nulla fisicamente. Mica penso che la mogli siano infelici o che la relazione non funzioni.


Ma neanche io starei mai coi compagni/mariti delle altre
Però io vedo i dettagli, è più forte di me, le cose le noto
Di mia cugina mi sono stupita soltanto delle numerose défaillance sessuali del marito quando avevano vent’anni, quello proprio non me lo aspettavo


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma neanche io starei mai coi compagni/mariti delle altre
> Però io vedo i dettagli, è più forte di me, le cose le noto
> Di mia cugina mi sono stupita soltanto delle numerose défaillance sessuali del marito quando avevano vent’anni, quello proprio non me lo aspettavo


Ma i dettagli che sono importanti per me, non lo sono per loro.
Io ero invidiata, l’unica separata.


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma i dettagli che sono importanti per me, non lo sono per loro.
> Io ero invidiata, l’unica separata.


Se volevano separarsi, lo potevano fare


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se volevano separarsi, lo potevano fare


Quindi i dettagli che potevo osservare io erano irrilevanti per loro.


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi i dettagli che potevo osservare io erano irrilevanti per loro.


Mah, insomma… mancava loro il coraggio di separarsi per n motivi, ma non la voglia 
Quindi i loro matrimoni non erano questo granché


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mah, insomma… mancava loro il coraggio di separarsi per n motivi, ma non la voglia
> Quindi i loro matrimoni non erano questo granché


Chi conosco io no, sono molto contente.


----------



## Edo69Edo (25 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Cosa avresti fatto?
> Ad ogni modo sarebbe venuto alla luce e avrebbe creato scandalo.
> A questo punto vale sempre la pena di gestire decorosamente. Limitando il danno


Allora? Avrei detto che è una storia da poco.. una persona che frequentavo sporadicamente e che non era nulla.. ma che lei era innamorata e quindi mi stava dietro. Che non avevo detto nulla alla mia famiglia per non ferirli visto il poco valore della relazione..


----------



## Etta (25 Giugno 2022)

Edo hai cambiato 3d?


----------



## Edo69Edo (25 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no
> Aspetta
> Scusa ma da quello che racconta edo, loro come minimo davano l’immagine di una coppia male assortita, penso davvero che chi li conosce non si sia mai chiesto perché stessero insieme? Pensi davvero che con le amiche la moglie non abbia mai detto che non facevano sesso? O che quando lui era sempre via non avesse amanti? Pensi davvero che nessuno abbia pensato che lei lo abbia incastrato per farsi sposare? Considerando dove dice di abitare, lo hanno pensato tutti


Penso che fossero chiacchiere superficiali.. tipo: lui che lavora fuori avrà sicuramente qualcuna.. oppure che eravamo improbabili perché con poche cose in comune.. ma penso che nessuno credesse saremmo finiti così. Infatti quando anno scorso ci siamo separati, la frase canonica era: "peccato, non l'avremmo mai detto".


----------



## Edo69Edo (25 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti tu sei l’esempio di una persona “normale” che ha avuto reazioni inaspettate anche per te stesso.
> E non che le tue reazioni non siano state violente.
> Del resto ho visto anche nel forum reazioni violente, ovviamente solo verbalmente, per divergenze di opinione che sono in concreto irrilevanti.
> O anche è curiosa l‘irritazione che suscita Etta. È vero che è sconcertante la sua semplificazione delle relazioni.
> ...


Secondo te, dopo essere stati violenti con una persona, si può tornare ad avere un rapporto sereno con quella persona o si può solo migliorare con altri?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Secondo te, dopo essere stati violenti con una persona, si può tornare ad avere un rapporto sereno con quella persona o si può solo migliorare con altri?


Ho imparato che tutto è possibile.


----------



## Edo69Edo (25 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho imparato che tutto è possibile.


Su questo preciso aspetto...Io davvero non lo so..


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Su questo preciso aspetto...Io davvero non lo so..


Tutto.
Non ti elenco le cose che ho visto.


----------



## Edo69Edo (25 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto.
> Non ti elenco le cose che ho visto.


Se hai voglia ...


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi conosco io no, sono molto contente.


Però invidiavano le separate


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Penso che fossero chiacchiere superficiali.. tipo: lui che lavora fuori avrà sicuramente qualcuna.. oppure che eravamo improbabili perché con poche cose in comune.. ma penso che nessuno credesse saremmo finiti così. Infatti quando anno scorso ci siamo separati, la frase canonica era: "peccato, non l'avremmo mai detto".


Mentono, sono frasi di circostanza


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Se hai voglia ...


Ma non è necessario.
Conoscerai anche tu eventi inaspettati. Persone separate che sono tornate insieme. Ex che si ritrovano dopo trent’anni. Nuove relazioni che durano una vita.
La vita è lunga.
Eros Ramazzotti e la Hunziker si sono lasciati 26 anni fa. Ti sembrava così tanto?


----------

